# Floaters- 8/15/15



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Put the boat in the water on Friday at Dauphin Island at about 3 and left to get bait..

Hit the 2nd rig to the East of the lighthouse and got a 100+ thread fin herring, hard tail, and greenback herring..

Them came in threw the net for pogies and in one throw got 50lbs of them for chunking..
Then we went in to fill the boat with ice and fuel. Rigged baits till about 9 PM.

After getting a short nap we left the Island at 2:30 AM Saturday morning. Right as we were leaving a small Pop up shower drenched us right at the start of the trip.....

It was a slightly bumpy run to horn mtn area at 2-3' footers. 

Hit Horn mtn and the drillship to the east at daylight looking for tuna. Blackfin were jumping everywhere and he occasional Yellowfin jumped.. 
We started out chunking and had no fish take the bait.. The current was a little fast but nothing like it was a Nakika. 
After 20 min chunking at Horn and the drillship we threw some poppers and picked up a couple small Blackfin and had a yellowfin come off. 

As to catching no yellowfin we headed further south to the Nakika rig. On the way we hit a nice weed line and some scattered grass. We looked for some dolphin but it only held chicken dolphin and a ton of small to big triggerfish.. 

The water went from a nice blue green to a cobalt blue just south of the weed line. 

At Nakika a storm was brewing to the south and hit us almost immediately. It wasn't bad just rained for a bit. As it rained we got our trolling spread out and trolled around the rig. 

After 10-15min of trolling our left flatline got smacked by a big wahoo. He jumped twice and on the 2nd jump spit the lure out... It was disappointing to say the least but while he was on his run the left rigger went off and had a big mahi boat side shortly.. 

Put the spread back out and got a couple more mahi in the box..

All of us were tired from the trip so we trolled north back to horn mtn. Nothing but any of the baits so we decided to call it..

As we pointed the boat north a huge storm blew over us as soon as we got the baits out of the water.. 
When it hit it was about a 4-5' foot sea but we were wishing for it to be that again. 40mph winds hit the boat and as soon as we new what happened there were 10-12' waves rolling around us. It lasted about 1 hour and calmed back down to a respectable 4-5' sea. 

We came back in at 35 mph and getting still getting beat up. At 4:30 we finally made the island and ended the long trip... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Rough trip


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We were suppose to get on the boat Sat, but saw the weather forecast (VIA a couple different sites and apps) and decided not to go- just that feeling. 
Glad yall got to put a few fish in the box and made it back in one piece. Thanks for the report.


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> We were suppose to get on the boat Sat, but saw the weather forecast (VIA a couple different sites and apps) and decided not to go- just that feeling.
> Glad yall got to put a few fish in the box and made it back in one piece. Thanks for the report.



Glad someone is smarter then us :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, thank you !!! A few fish, some storng winds , priceless...keeps us alive (some of us !!) , glad you made it back safely, quite a ride you have.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting a detailed report of your trip. We all have trips that make you appreciate the easy trips. Makes us all hardened blue water veterans! The weather on Saturday certainly messed up a lot of peoples plans.

Thanks again

Robert


----------

